# Valentines Day Giveaway



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Valentines Day is approaching ... just a reminder .... Since I am sans sweetie at the moment, I thought it would be a good idea to give away something to some lucky Forum member. Soooo .... What should I give away???

How about a frame??? Nahhh ... lot of folks here make FARRR better frames than do I. I am more into function than finish, and what suits me might not suit you.

How about some bands??? Nahhh ... several folks on here make and sell band sets. And I tend to be pretty simple in my band sets, using mostly office rubber bands.

How about some pouches??? Nahhh ... there are folks here who make fabulous pouches. And any pouch I make could just as easily be made by anyone else on the Forum.

How about some ammo??? Nahhh ... ammo is much to heavy to ship.

How about an autographed photo of ME??? Nahhh ... folks probably have enough targets already.

How about a slingshot walking target??? Hey, now that is an idea!!!! O.K. the gift for the great Valentine's giveaway is a fabulous slingshot walking target ... I cleared it with Zulu, and he is willing to give up 4 of his tennis balls to the cause. Here is a photo:









Now, just to be clear, Zulu does NOT go with the target. Here is a better view of the target.









You can see it in action here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21231-simpler-way-to-build-a-slingshot-walking-target/

Sooo, here are the rules of engagement.

1. To enter, you MUST have been a member by Jan.1, 2013.

2. Enter by posting in this thread that you want this gizmo.

3. The LAST day for entries is Monday, February 11, 2013, midnight, Pacific Standard Time.

4. I will make a random draw from the entries to determine the winner. My decision is final. You will have to trust me to do it fairly.

5. The winner will have to pm me your snail mail address. I will ship the item to you for free.

Well, there you go. Entries are now open .....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

I WANT THAT GIZMO!!  no, seriously, a great thing to have. Great job Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Awesome Charles I am in on the draw. :bouncy:

opps Joined on the 6th omit my response good luck all. !


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes!! I want a chance to win that fun gizmo.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

I......am IN!!!!


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

i want that gizmo! thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Looks cool 
Count me in.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I want that gizmo charles!!! Thanks dude! Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Very clever! I'm in!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey, I'm in, Charles!!!
Looks like fun ...
Cheers ...Q


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you Charles. That follows one of my principles. Any thing can be made simpler. I would like to have one.

Cheers!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm in :iagree:


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

i would like to win that


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

looks like fun im in


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Charles count with me for the draw ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

That is such a cool lookin target.. I want this Gizmo 

Thanks for the chance to take part Charles

Cheers

AL


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I want that gizmo!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

NOTE: An astute forum member has noted that I got the date wrong, so I have corrected that. The last day for entries is Monday, February 11 (NOT 9), 2013.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

No worries Charles. I lost track in 1976.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

*I WANT THAT GIZMO!*


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Just gonna bump this so folks do not forget ... remember that Monday, February 11 is the deadline to enter.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Love to chase that gizmo across the desert, count me in Charles !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Do not forget .... Monday is the deadline to throw your hat into the ring ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

I want this gizmo.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I would like a chance at your creation.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

That thing is sweet! I really want that gizmo. Great job making it its a really cool idea.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Today is the very last day ... if you want a chance at this device, you must say so by midnight tonight (Pacific Standard Time).

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Only 2 hours! anic:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

The party is over!!! No more entries. I will do the draw shortly.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> I would like a chance at your creation.


Sorry, Beanflip. I have decided you are NOT eligible for the draw ... you were the one that gave me the idea for a walking target. And you worked so hard trying to make one out of wood. Sooooo, I have made two, and one is for you; I will send it off to you as soon as you pm me your mailing address.

Setting up the draw for the other one ... should be ready shortly.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Charles: A class act!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

O.K. I used a deck of cards as a randomizing device. In order of entries, I assigned each person a card value: AS, 2S, 3S, ..., KS, AH, 2H, 3H, 4H. Note that I eliminated BCSlinger because he was not a member by January 1; I also had to eliminate Arturito because he was not a member by January 1; and I eliminated Beanflip, as above. I took those cards out of a standard deck and shuffled them well. I then cut the cards. And the winner is: QS ... the queen of spades. As I count down the list of entries, I find that QS was assigned to Allen Welsh.

Sooo, Allen if you will pm me your mailing address and any other information you think I need, I will put one in the mail for you.

I wish I had one to give to everyone who entered, but alas I do not. Trust me ... these are simple to make and fun to shoot. So if you did not win, go make one!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations Allen!!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Congrats Allen! Thanx for the chance Charles!

Cheers


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Charles said:


> O.K. I used a deck of cards as a randomizing device. In order of entries, I assigned each person a card value: AS, 2S, 3S, ..., KS, AH, 2H, 3H, 4H. Note that I eliminated BCSlinger because he was not a member by January 1; I also had to eliminate Arturito because he was not a member by January 1; and I eliminated Beanflip, as above. I took those cards out of a standard deck and shuffled them well. I then cut the cards. And the winner is: QS ... the queen of spades. As I count down the list of entries, I find that QS was assigned to Allen Welsh.


Charles, your ingenuity (and generosity) are inspiring...

Congrats to Allen too


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm in for sure!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you Charles. Your generosity is much appreciated.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wha ta heh, put me down also Charles. That little gadget just looks cool. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

tnflipper52 said:


> Wha ta heh, put me down also Charles. That little gadget just looks cool. Thanks for the chance.





LP Sling said:


> I'm in for sure!


Just to be clear, guys ... entries closed on Monday, and the draw is over.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry Charles ... no intention to cheat ... I didn't check my registration date ... my apologies ...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Arturito said:


> Sorry Charles ... no intention to cheat ... I didn't check my registration date ... my apologies ...


No problem at all. It was distressing to me to have to disqualify anyone. And it was particularly unfortunate for you, as you would have been the Queen of Spades ... the winner! But, I set out the conditions at the beginning and did not think I could start making exceptions part way through.

The reason for having that sort of condition is to prevent folks from signing up just to have a chance at a prize. And for the give-aways, it is good to limit the participation to those who have been around long enough to make a good contribution to the forum. There will be more give-aways in the future for which you will certainly be qualified.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

So sorry Charles, lost count of the days and I have no valentine. No malice intended.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

tnflipper52 said:


> So sorry Charles, lost count of the days and I have no valentine. No malice intended.


Not a problem ... If you are "self-unemployed" as I am, every day is like every other day!!! :rofl:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I sent Allen both an email and a pm, but I have not yet heard from him. If anyone knows how to get in touch with him, please let him know he should contact me.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

O.K. folks, I am going to bump this thread. I still have not heard from Allen, and he seems to have dropped off the forum. Sooooo, I got out my randomizing device (deck of cards), and drew another card. The winner is .... the 9 of spades!!!! Now, according to my original list, Flipgun corresponds to the 9 of spades. Flipgun, if you will pm me you name and mailing address, I will put your target in the mail. And if Allen does reappear, I will make him another.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I wish i had saw this thread.

SMS


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

G'day Charles. Message sent! ...And Thanx!


----------

